# Meetings/classes in Cabool, Mo



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

This is probably what you are looking for. Dr. Leo is a big advocate of the Horizontal Layens hive.
Looks like he has a 2 day workshop coming up in October...$399.00.





Natural Beekeeping | Horizontal Hives | Events







horizontalhive.com


----------



## Jonathan Bennett (Jul 19, 2021)

SWM said:


> This is probably what you are looking for. Dr. Leo is a big advocate of the Horizontal Layens hive.
> Looks like he has a 2 day workshop coming up in October...$399.00.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Just my luck I'll bee at work while it's going on just down the street.


----------

